# Musicworks 2021 Electronic Music Composition Contest



## musicworksmag (Oct 29, 2021)

*MUSICWORKS LAUNCHES 
2021 ELECTRONIC MUSIC COMPOSITION CONTEST*​

Toronto, Canada
October 12, 2021
_ 
Musicworks’ _eleventh annual *Electronic Music Composition Contest *is open.

_Musicworks’_ annual juried contest spotlights new musical talent from around the world and offers cash prizes and opportunities to be published and heard. In 2020, we received 132 submissions from across North America, as well as from Italy, the U.K., France, Argentina, Japan, Portugal, Greece, and many more places.

*First prize:* CA$500, a composer profile in _Musicworks_ 142 (Spring 2022), and the composition released on the _Musicworks_ 142 CD.​*Second prize:* CA$200 and composer coverage on _www.musicworks.ca_ in 2022.​*Third prize: *CA$100 and composer coverage on _www.musicworks.ca _in 2022.​*Marcelle Deschênes Prize in Electronic Music / prix Marcelle-Deschênes pour la musique électronique*: CA$300 and a composer profile in _Musicworks_ 142 (Spring 2022). _This prize is open to entrants who self-identify as female or non-binary._​
Compose and submit an experimental piece in any electronic-music genre—acousmatic, electroacoustic, glitch, soundscape, intelligent dance music (IDM), turntable art, or video music. The contest is open to entrants from anywhere in the world and at any stage of their careers.

*Requirements*

Compositions must be previously unpublished (i.e. not released on a commercially available recording at the time of submission).
Maximum composition length: *10 minutes*.
Accepted file types: *MP3 *or* MP4* only.

The contest entry fee is *CA$25*. Additional entries are *CA$5* each, unlimited. All entrants receive a *free, one-year subscription* to _Musicworks_. Prize details, eligibility, assessment criteria, rules and restrictions, and entry portals can be found at musicworksmag.myshopify.com/products/electronic-music-composition-contest

*Contest closes December 20, 2021.*​


----------



## LKHD (Nov 17, 2021)

I was intrigued by this opportunity at first, but looking at your web activity, I'm not convinced that paying to enter your contest would be a good investment. From what I can tell, you have very little draw online. Maybe others are different, but my purpose in entering a music contest is to potentially gain prestige and therefore potential gigs by winning. Cash prizes are nice, but secondary. I might, MIGHT, enter if it were free just to show support and potentially grow together if I were to win and your readership to grow.


----------

